# Is O&w Winding Down?



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

A while ago I posted requesting feedback on the MP2801 - thanks for all the responses.

Well, due to shortage of cash, I thought I'd wait till after the Xmas/New Year before taking the plunge. Now I'm eyeing up the M65! This is another gorgeous watch and perfect for me as I prefer smaller watches. However, Roy has no stock. Chronomaster's web page has disappeared. And the only places I can find to buy are Westcoastime, Gnomon Watches and somewhere called fredawatchstraps...

So, apart from emails to Roy and Neil - how do these other dealers stack up? Anyone had any experience with them? Or recommend somewhere I haven't discovered?

One last question - is O&W still producing watches? Or are they all NOS? (OK, that's two questions!)

Of course I could wait and see if a pre-loved one becomes available but impatience is my middle name.

Thanks, guys. Just trying to get my bearings here...


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I wasn't aware Chronomaster had stopped until this post, it certainly seems as though its getting harder to get hold of O&Ws. But I seem to remember that they've only recently replaced some of their old divers. Basically I don't know but thanks for letting us know that its getting tougher to get them. Also it wouldn't surprise me if they did stop producing because Mr Wajs can't be a spring chicken anymore.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

- Baz - said:


> A while ago I posted requesting feedback on the MP2801 - thanks for all the responses.
> 
> Well, due to shortage of cash, I thought I'd wait till after the Xmas/New Year before taking the plunge. Now I'm eyeing up the M65! This is another gorgeous watch and perfect for me as I prefer smaller watches. However, Roy has no stock. Chronomaster's web page has disappeared. And the only places I can find to buy are Westcoastime, Gnomon Watches and somewhere called fredawatchstraps...
> 
> ...


Hi, I've just used my bookmark to Chronomaster and it worked fine

I don't think we're allowed to link to other watch sales site but it is certainly still there.


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks - it seems Westcoastime no longer have the new M65 but they do have a brand new reissue of the original (in limited quantities - whatever that means). No screw down crown, original shaped case but 'only' 30M WR compared to the more recent 50M WR with SDC. The reissue has the O&W logo, though, which I like. Both have the ETA 2824-2.

So, better get my skates on! Would welcome recommendations/comparisons of the reissue and the 'new' version, though it seems it's just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I was thinking the same, as roy seems to have no stock atm.

but I think you might find chronomaster might have more web site issues then no stock because when you click on o&w it comes up with an error message much the same if you click on his glycine link. Have you tried to contact roy He might have more stock coming in soon


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, stonedeaf, but it ain't working for me! Just tried clicking on the O&W link from Chronomaster home page and it's just a 404 error...


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Neil does seem to have removed O&W from his For Sale section. NB Yaeger has gone, too.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Would be a shame for them to pack up as i have two of them and love them both and would love to add a Mirage to the little collection in the future as well


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy commented in August the "M" was being discontinued too. 

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=32248


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Roy would be the best to fill you in. Maybe he can contact O&W see whats available and fill us in.

I read somewhere on this forum last year that Neil was discontinuing the O&W. Never dealt with him but had conversations.

I have had many emails over various things in the past with Anders, good guy bought from him.

West Coast, I think I got an unpaid strike from him on fleabay last year, just pissed me off so I stopped communications about the item and bailed on it.

In December I had a couple e-mails back and forth with O&W. Discussing some heritage history on a couple pieces for my own curiosity. I know he has some pieces still in stock such as the 7733 chrono etc. not sure if the family is continuing on with it or not. And sorry about the MP2801, I took the last 3 from Roy last year so thats my fault.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Some of the RLT cases look almost identical to the MP 2801, maybe ask Roy about that


----------



## nopunk (Jan 8, 2009)

I was going to buy an MP auto for my birthday which has also just gone out of stock as well. My fault for not buying last week I guess.

Asked Roy via the website whether anymore would be coming soon but no reply yet.

any info gratefully received..


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Given the spate of new models to replace the M series divers, I doubt that Ollech & Wajs are winding down. However, Albert Wajs told me a few years ago that he is blind in one eye and no longer does the watchmaking. He will be pushing 80 by now, but his son now runs the business IIRC. Maybe Mr Wajs senior is retiring?


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

James - thanks for the info. Can't really blame you for grabbing the last of Roy's MPs. Get 'em while you can, I say!

I've checked with Neil and he no longer sells O&W. Apparently the M65 has been discontinued also, so I doubt whether Roy could help either.

May try to track one down elsewhere...


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

****...

I was going to get onethe other week.... but held off because of the 710


----------



## Patrick82 (Dec 28, 2008)

- Baz - said:


> A while ago I posted requesting feedback on the MP2801 - thanks for all the responses.
> 
> Well, due to shortage of cash, I thought I'd wait till after the Xmas/New Year before taking the plunge. Now I'm eyeing up the M65! This is another gorgeous watch and perfect for me as I prefer smaller watches. However, Roy has no stock. Chronomaster's web page has disappeared. And the only places I can find to buy are Westcoastime, Gnomon Watches and somewhere called fredawatchstraps...
> 
> ...


Hi

It's pity, i order a New M-4 at Roy, but it's now out of stock. It 's gone update his sotck in a couple of weak, but i wasn't abble to tell me exactly when. I'm a beat frusrated because my Paypal payment still alive until the january, the 26 only, after i must done another order.

I hoppe Mr A I Wajs done his best to honnor all the retailler orde...

But why don't you try to contact directly Mr A I Wajs,

I was contacting him to have some infomations about prices, and he answer me friendly with a proposition, so try


----------



## Joppers (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, it would certainly be a shame if production is winding down, as O&W make some very nice watches.


----------



## Patrick82 (Dec 28, 2008)

To the moderators........










Apologies for the link to Mr A I Wajs web site.......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

:shout: Come on Roy give us the inside knowledge on what's happening with O&W imp:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

bump

interested if any ones has any more info


----------



## Patrick82 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi

I try to have some novels about O&W.

I was ordering an M-4 (new one with metal cercled index), but i delated it. The reason is that my friend and familly bought me a M-1.

Great gift isn't it, so my order to Roy wasn't necessary.

That 's for the bracket.

But i try to know why this models are not so easy to find.

I wrote directly to Mr A Wajs, and i still wait an answer.

When i'll receive it i post it, be sure.

I think that the offer cannot faollow the demand, and nowadays it's coast a lot to have stock, so i could be a reason.

Another thing Ma A Wajs is an old man, i'm not sure the O&W Cie will found a successor.....

So wait and see


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Let us know how you get on Patrick.

The idea of one of the new M4s or a Cobra has been in the back of my mind for a while now. Concerned that supply from the usual sources, including our kind host, is not currently an option. What is going on? :huh:


----------



## nopunk (Jan 8, 2009)

I phoned the mobile listed on the RLT site and asked about the MP Auto, was told that there should be some in next month. Dont know if that is true for other models.

A certain american site has them in stock but the overall cost would be a third more than RLT, so will probably wait.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If he spoke in a funny accent that was Roy the mysterious! :lol:

I've asked Roy and fact is he doesn't know for sure either, as soon as he finds out something concrete I'm sure he'll let us know.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

would Roy let me put name down on one or is it first come first served with Roy. thats if he can got any more though


----------

